# Candles



## Brandon Shaw (Nov 20, 2002)

ok, now that I have 100 pounds of wax sitting around, I would like to hear from some of the candle makers on here. This is all great cappings wax, so I do intend on selling the candles.

So:

What is the best way to make candles? Wicking, size of wick with different size candles, plastic vs. metal molds, best selling styles, cheapest supplies ect, ect.

Also, I bought a $3.00 crock pot from goodwill with a tempature adjustment, and intend on drilling a hole near the bottom and attaching a spigot for good wax control/flow. How well will this work?

Thanks!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Some of this depends on how well you can get a hole drilled in the ceramic. Not an easy thing, but not impossible. If you succeed and you can get a spigot that is sealed up so the wax doesn't leak around it, and you don't hit a heating coil, it sounds like it would work nicely.


----------



## The Honey House (May 10, 2000)

You may want to look at this item on ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=41368&item=2347866031 

I bought two last year and they are great.
They heat up fast, have a temperature control
and a pouring spout. I tried other ways but always had problem with the spigot clogging up with wax. I think a spout is the way to go!









I use the "rubber" type molds.
Best sellers for me are the 10" tapers
and the little hive w/bear.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Tips
-lay lots of newspaper around your work station!!
-work in the basement, not the kitchen. Your wife will apreciate it...
-don't use plastic to plumb in your spigot

Ian


----------



## Iowabeeman (Mar 9, 2003)

It's better to take your wax off the top. No matter how much I filter it, there always seems to be something in the bottem. We melt it in a pitcher and then pout the wax in the molds. Flex molds are the best. Mann Lake, B&B and BetterBee all have comparably priced supplies. They also have charts for wicking size.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I bought one of those candle crock pot kits and it did work very well, until I let my sister use it. She let it get too hot and the element seperated, now it's junk. I think the crock pot is the way to go, but even with that the old tin can in the pan of water is as good as anything.


----------

